# Hunters Marsh Kennels



## browndog49735 (Jan 29, 2006)

I just found out that Kim Moses ,the owner of Hunters Marsh kennels,and her husband Jim both passed away in a auto accident today.
I dont know any more than that.

Please send prayers to her children and grand children bith human and K9.

The retriever world lost a good one for sure.


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

Our prayers are with the Moses Family


----------



## Steve B. (Nov 22, 2004)

Truly a great loss to the retriever community.

Our deepest sympathy to the Moses family!


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

That is very sad. I have heard nothing but good things about that couple. I have been sitting in front of this computer most of the day feeling low because my last hunt was snowed out and now I am counting my blessings.
My thoughts are with their family.


----------



## Mark Chinavare (Aug 15, 2007)

Our prayers to the Moses family and their k9 friends.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I've never met the Moses family, but I've also heard a lot about them and know several of their dogs. 

How sad...


----------



## gamechaser (Jan 4, 2007)

I just seen Kim on Christmas Eve when I picked up my new pup. This is a very said day.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Thats terrible!


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm in sorrow,a great lady indeed.Prayers to the family,what a tragedy. Shared some great campfires with Kim,they will be missed. Paco


----------



## browndog49735 (Jan 29, 2006)

I just found this news report.

http://www.wfie.com/Global/story.asp?S=7563880


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Very sorry to hear this.

What is to happen to the stable of dogs they have? Is family able to take care of this?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow,,, sad day indeed. Life is short ladies and gentlemen,,,,, wear your seatbelts.


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

Fred,I think her son Bill posted on The Refuge and RTF. Also just heard from a couple that work with her in MI. I'm sure they are all in shock,as I'm losing it as I type this. I got to know this wonderful lady last summer as I spent three weekends working my dog under her watchful eye.We hit it off right from the first moment. She had asked to use Gator as a stud after the first day,I said you haven't seen his pedigree, it won't tell you much,she said "all great pedigrees started with one dog,I've seen enough." I just sent her a packet of info.,and photos. She and I had even been talking of me going down to her place in KY. this winter to help her and learn from her. She encouraged me to take my dog to a new level,always challenging.Always wanting to know how he was doing ,she was in my corner.Even when I flubbed The Grand,she responded with "well,you learned something did'nt you". We would sit around a campfire and talk dogs late into the nights after working the dogs hard all day. Lord I'm going to miss this woman. A sad Paco (P.S.Have offered to help in any way,will inquire about the dogs)


----------



## ET (Jan 19, 2001)

Very sad news indeed. I have two dogs from Kim. She was always very friendly and helpful, whenever we were picking out a dog. The retriever world has lost a great Ambassador for the breed. RIP


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm really sad about this. I got my boy JD from her last Sept. and she was real patient with a newbie like me and was very willing to answer my questions. I meant to email her to let her know how he was progressing and how happy me and my wife are with him. Now I won't get that chance. I think this is a loss to to the hunting lab breed. I get compliments all the time on how nice looking of a lab he is and I just tell them that I had nothing to do with it and that it was my breeder's talent.

Joe


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Paco said:


> A sad Paco (P.S.Have offered to help in any way,will inquire about the dogs)


 
Paco,

I don't know if there's anything I can do, but if you could let us know if they need help in some form I'd appreciate it.

Joe


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Horrible and sad situation. Thoughts and prayers to both their family and dogs.


----------



## opeongo (Feb 13, 2007)

Our sincerest sympathies to the family and many friends, especially Mike G. and Frank. I know how much Kim affected your training and she will be in your thoughts when you're afield. mike


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear, what a terrible tragedy. I didn't know these fokes but our prayers are with their family.

BC


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

opeongo said:


> Our sincerest sympathies to the family and many friends, especially Mike G. and Frank. I know how much Kim affected your training and she will be in your thoughts when you're afield. mike


Thanks Mike. IT'S hitting me hard tonight after the shock.Will post up a tribute soon.Can't imagine what closer friends and family are going thru,it's very tragic. I worked Gator today,Blinds,Challenging blinds,for Kim. I recall our conversations about her at lunch at the Hiedi Hof after a good training day.She was a gift to the retriever world.------------------------------------Hey Kim we did great,thanks,never ran blinds with tears in my eyes before-- Respectfully God Bless, Gator and Frank (aka Paco)


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Prayers sent to the family and all who knew them. . . .seems to be quite a few threads going on every forum here.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shocking and very sad news.

Condolences to the friends and families.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

This is very sad news, my prayers go out to the family.


----------



## lewiss (Jan 22, 2006)

Kim and Hunters Marsh was very close to me and my Family. I have 2 Retrievers from her, and she was the one that sparked my interest with this wonderful sport and encouraged me to Train and Judge. I Trained with her, and was Trained by her, in both Kentucky and here in Michigan. My Sons and I were regulars at her Challenge courses and Bill, her Son, helped me put together the Testing and courses presently used by Great Lakes Sport Dog Assn.
I have phoned and spoke with the family at length. Yes, everyone is still in shock but hanging in there and asking for Prayers. At present, they are finalizing funeral arrangements, and of course my family and I will be present.
She will be dearly missed, But her contribution to my Family, to the Labrador Retriever Breed, and to the Training community is one that will never be forgotten.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I have never had the opportunity to meet these people. But I had heard wonderful things from Lab owners, many like Steve Lewis and Jeff Cole.

This is just a unbelievable and tragic loss.

This family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Jun 29, 2007)

I will remeber Kim for the help she gave me with my Lab Waylon. The training grounds in Oscoda is where I met her. Just good memories.


----------



## EMoor (Jul 12, 2005)

Very sad news indeed. I picked up my lab from her place in Kentucky and did some weekend training sessions with her and her son up in Oscoda. First class lady. Every time I called her with a training question she would spend as much time as was needed to help me understand. I will miss her very much.

Eric


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

wow, how very sad. Prayers are send,


----------

